# Neighbors ever complain about smoke???



## julius

Hey guys, so I'm smoking a pork butt today and it smells AMAZING! But, I just went for a walk around our neighborhood with my kids and I could smell the smoke from my smoker about 75 yards away. While I love the smell, I can't expect everybody to. Do you ever get complaints from neighbors about the smoke? If you do, how do you deal with it? 
TIA!


----------



## timstalltaletav

Julius said:


> Hey guys, so I'm smoking a pork butt today and it smells AMAZING! But, I just went for a walk around our neighborhood with my kids and I could smell the smoke from my smoker about 75 yards away. While I love the smell, I can't expect everybody to. Do you ever get complaints from neighbors about the smoke? If you do, how do you deal with it?
> TIA!


Easy way to deal with the complaints...  invite them to try some when it's done.  Usually shuts most people up pretty quickly.


----------



## gearjammer

Never had the problem, I live out in the serious sticks.

I'd just feed 'em, should keep 'em from grumbling.

Have fun.

         Ed


----------



## b-one

I'm in tight quarters but never had complaints. If they did complain I would most likely mention I cannot control the wind any better then they can their dogs!:biggrin:


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Give 'em samples and tell 'em next time if they bring a side-dish and a chair you can all sit down to a nice Bbq potluck. Of course the more that complain the bigger the hunk of sampling meat needs to be...and also with the potluck meat...LOL!!!

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj

Did any of your neighbors ask if you had issues with them Firing up a Grill? Having 40 people over for a Pool Party that lasted until 2AM? Lighting their outdoor Fire Pit? Burning their Fireplace all winter? If it was OK for their kids Band to Practice in the Garage next door? All this is part of living in the Burbs. Everybody does their own thing, within limits. They paid for their slice of heaven and you pay for yours. As long as none of it is excessive, like you starting a Smoked Meat Biz, Good neighbors will say nothing and the JERKS won't be happy no matter how much Pulled Pork you send over or how many times you invite them over.

Lots of threads on this exact subject. I lived on the second floor of an Apartment building. I got written permission from management to use an electric smoker. I smoked 2 to 4 times a Month. Most passersby said nothing or commented that it smelled good and asked what's cooking? But, that one upstairs neighbor! You know the type that looks away or ignores you when you say, Hi? Yells at the kids for playing too close to their car. Did not matter what I tried, I caught S#!T every time I fired the smoker. Sent stuff over, invited them down. Smoked early AM or late PM. Put 4 hours of light smoke and finished in the Oven. Smoked on Windy days with a box fan on top of the smoker blowing smoke Down Wind...Nothing mattered, they were going to complain. The complex Manager, listened to their complaints and said she would talk to me. She would then call and ask for Recipes because her husband was an avid Smoke Nut and she loved Q...SHE got samples of my work!

You can be a good neighbor and ask around if anybody has issues, have a Picnic and invite nearby folks or organize a Block Party and Smoke up a mess of meat. But if there is anyone that has a Problem with you smoking, there is little you can do to placate them. Bottom line, unless it is Illegal to Smoke Meat from a Burn Ban, Township Ordinance or the HOA has rules against smoking meat in the neighborhood...It's Your Property, and within reason, you can enjoy it anyway you wish...JJ


----------



## gary s

My neighbors come check on me if they don't smell smoke.  Several weeks ago when I had my hand surgery, my neighbor came over and said "You OK ?  i said yeah had hand surgery, he said "Well I havent smelled smoked in over a week so i thought I better check on you"

Gary


----------



## b-one

gary s said:


> My neighbors come check on me if they don't smell smoke.  Several weeks ago when I had my hand surgery, my neighbor came over and said "You OK ?  i said yeah had hand surgery, he said "Well I havent smelled smoked in over a week so i thought I better check on you"
> 
> Gary



Now that's great!


----------



## gary s

b-one said:


> Now that's great!


My other neighbor says "I can always tell the days you are going to smoke, "I hear you fire up the Weed burner" For those of you that have and use a weed burner, you know what he is talking about. For you that don't It's loud sounds like a Jet Plane.

Gary


----------



## julius

I suppose the main reason I was concerned about it is because most things that my neighbors do that could annoy me or things I do that could annoy them don't typically last 12+ hours. I agree with JJ, we all pay for our little piece of heaven and can do with it what we please within reason. 
Ain't nothing gonna break my stride! "SMOKE ON!" I say!


----------



## venture

I see you are in L.A. so I suppose anything is possible? A visit from Greenpeace, The Sierra Club, PETA, or even the EPA?

Unless you live in an apartment, I could not imagine a problem.

My biggest problem this time of year is my smoke drawing flies away from my neighbors' houses and drawing neighbors looking for a free beer and a snack?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pit 4 brains

Unless you're cooking with railroad ties, I can't imagine anyone complaining about the smell of some Q. My neighbor is from India and I just love it when she starts cooking her curry. It makes me instantly hungry and gets me cookin!


----------



## timstalltaletav

Julius said:


> I suppose the main reason I was concerned about it is because most things that my neighbors do that could annoy me or things I do that could annoy them don't typically last 12+ hours. I agree with JJ, we all pay for our little piece of heaven and can do with it what we please within reason.
> 
> Ain't nothing gonna break my stride! "SMOKE ON!" I say!




The other key rule of life to remember here is that it's easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.  If no one actually complained yet, keep going until they do.  Short of having a smoker that runs like an autumn bonfire, I can't imagine any people getting upset.





Then again... what do I know, I live in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## stickyfingers

The only complaints I get is that it makes them hungry! Most of the time the smoke seems to blow through one neighbors yard....they are use to it by now and will ask what's for dinner. We invite them over from time to time.


----------



## smokin monkey

I have one neighbour that never complains, just gives me "That" look and has stopped saying hello!

I never complain when they fire up there Gas BBQ and cook Sunday breakfast on it!!!!


----------



## SmokinAl

My neighbors all like the smell.

Al


----------



## kanealmond

Fortunately both my neighbors actually use their smokers even more than I do.  But, a friend of mine who lives in a nice but crowded development closer to the city has had a problem.  What he did was pretty genius.  He went and purchased a matching gutter downspout to the ones that are on his house.  Installed it right beside an existing gutter downspout so it's not too noticeable.  Then, when he fires up on the weekends he puts a dryer vent over the stack on his smoker and wedges the other end into the downspout.  Now, the smoke travels up say 40 feet or so and gets up above the level of everyone's yard.  No more complaints that I have heard about.


----------



## smokeymose

Never had a complaint. The smoke pretty much dissipates wthin 100' and most of my neighbors don't spend much time outside, anyway.
Or maybe it's the NRA sticker on the Outback....


----------



## gregor

I have a townhouse and used to use a Weber tube smoker, which used 5-10 pounds of wood for a decent smoke, and I got a lot of complaints from my next door neighbor.  It was a lot of smoke.  I did some research and ended up with a SmokinIt 2D which uses a fraction of that.  Much better results too!


----------



## gregor

I have a townhouse and used to use a Weber tube smoker, which used 5-10 pounds of wood for a decent smoke, and I got a lot of complaints from my next door neighbor.  It was a lot of smoke.  I did some research and ended up with a SmokinIt 2D which uses a fraction of that.  Much better results too!


----------



## bbqwillie

Yes I have had neighbors complain. She not only complained but called the cops on me numerous times. She lived in a home across from the apartment complex I lived in. She complained about the pool, about the kids, about people coming and going from the complex. She complained about the garbage truck picking up garbage at 3 in the morning. She complained about delivery trucks at the complex. She complained about people sitting on their balcony or patio.  She was one of those people that complained about EVERYTHING!

I moved. Life it too short to waste time on people like her.


----------



## venture

Hey Willie, I did have an experience like that back in my apartment living days.

Neighbor lady complained the smoke from lighting a chimney of coals was coming in her open windows.  She was nice, so I moved my grill to the other end of the patio.

Then the managers called the fire department on me reporting an "illegal fire".  I lifted the lid and showed the fireman a grill full of chicken thighs.  He shook his head and left.  The managers were selling drugs out of their unit, and they knew I was against drugs.

Oh well!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## ndwildbill

I live in a ground floor apartment, and my neighbors all say they love the smell of my smoke...of course having shared some smoked goodies with most of them hasn't hurt either.  My upstairs neighbor says my smoke doesn't bother them, if his brewing beer on his balcony doesn't bother me. Then there are the neighbors who have some "real funny" smelling smoke coming out of their windows...from them I get a, "Dude, what's cookin'?"

It's all good, keep smokin' on!


----------



## rogerwilco

Chef JimmyJ said:


> ......... If it was OK for their kids Band to Practice in the Garage next door? All this is part of living in the Burbs. ...JJ


When I was a kid, my next door neighbor had a high school-aged garage band. I must have listened to "IN-A-GADDA-DA-VIDA"

three thousand times straight.


----------



## chef jimmyj

RogerWilco said:


> When I was a kid, my next door neighbor had a high school-aged garage band. I must have listened to "IN-A-GADDA-DA-VIDA"
> 
> three thousand times straight.










   Wow! I hope they were Good! We were THAT neighbor! In the late 70's, I played Bass for a Southern Rock band, A few years later my Brother's Heavy Metal band jammed Judas Priest and AC/DC until Dad pounded on the floor and ordered everyone Out! We had very tolerant neighbors and Parents...JJ


----------



## hillbilly jim

HA! My nearest neighbors are a herd of Black Angus cattle and the nearest house is a measured quarter mile.


----------



## bluewhisper

My offset is named The Good Neighbor. I haven't gotten any complaints, though. It can have some smoky moments but normally it's just thin blue smoke. This is on a patio slab in a back yard.


----------



## bbqbrett

Have not had any complaints.  Have had a few curious (and hungry) neighbors stop by.  A couple of them have actually started smoking recently as well.


----------



## ndwildbill

Maintenance guys at my apartment complex smelled my smoke today and stopped by just to see what was cooking.  I've got a corned beef point turning into pastrami....they said they would be back later this evening, just to see if I needed anything fixed, of ya, for a sample of pastrami too!


----------



## smokeymose

RogerWilco said:


> When I was a kid, my next door neighbor had a high school-aged garage band. I must have listened to "IN-A-GADDA-DA-VIDA"
> three thousand times straight.


Even with no band next door, I probably LISTENED to Inna Yadda Da Vida 3000 times in high school LOL!


----------



## chef jimmyj

SmokeyMose said:


> Even with no band next door, I probably LISTENED to Inna Yadda Da Vida 3000 times in high school LOL!


Funny part...I bet a whole Bunch of SMF members reading this...Have no Idea what Y'all are talking about!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## ammaturesmoker

When I lived in Boulder those nosie bastard neighbors of mine started a petition to get the city to not only fine me for the air pollution but get all charcoal and wood burning in the neighborhood banned by zoning the area for gas and electric only..


----------



## dummy que

thank god i don`t halve neighbors


----------



## sqwib

MY Neighbors hate me and I love it.

Start this 5:00am

Friday 10:00am 













20151211114.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 21, 2016


















20151211482.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 21, 2016


















20141212168.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 21, 2016






closing pallet ceremony.













20151211702.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Jul 21, 2016






*Not sure if they hate me but I really don't care.*

I *don't* complain about the music blaring at 2:00am, dogs barking 24 hours a day, neighbor painting my patio and patio furniture and pond while staining their deck. Their illegal deck that isn't zoned and falling apart, the weeds 20' high in back of and along side my house, the ivy that is taking over my yard that I cut back every year, the damage to my home because I didn't clean the gutters quick enough before a heavy rain to remove the billions of helicopters from the neighbor 3 houses away, the cigarette butts I find all over my property and in my pond, the dog shit on my hill and front yard, the neighbors cats messing in my garden and killing the baby birds in the nests that leave the carcasses to rot with maggots that i have to clean up, the newspapers that pile up on my neighbors side but ends up on my side, cars parked so far over my driveway that I cant get out or in my driveway, my yard flooding because the neighbors drain is clogged with years of dirt and my drain can't handle both yards, living with the stench of a pool with 6" of swamp that was so bad I couldn't go on my deck for two years, not only was the smell horrible, the mosquitoes were astronomical, neighbors kids throwing rock and clumps of dirt in the pool and onto my deck, beating my garage door with a wiffleball bent leaving dents everywhere, going into my yard leaving the gate open and letting the turtles out never to be found. 

So basically if they leave me alone I leave them alone and if all they have on me is a pit fire a couple times a year and a few smokes and do complain, they are in for a world of hurt and believe me they would not want to get on my bad side.

I do have neighbors that I am close with and some we vacation with, invite to our parties, have rushed them to the ER, spouses funerals, sat with them while the ambulance came, driven the neighbor to the bus stop, help moving furniture for their kids, lend my car, lend my tools, done some woodwork for a few, lend use of my refrigerator when having parties, send over food a lot, let them have free reign of my garden when I am on vacation, climbed through their window when they lost their keys, have been to their children's weddings etc...

I have some older neighbors I will help with minor maintenance and shoveling during the snow, have even helped an elder neighbor move their bed stricken husband quite a few times before he passed.

I even setup a small community herbal garden in front of my house and let the neighbors know to help themselves.

I learned a long time ago that you can't make everyone happy and there is always going to be that person that is mean spirited, miserable and wants to see others fail!

*If someones going to complain, don't offer them food, offer them your back, give food to the folks that aren't complaining, trust me on this.*

I try to respect others that are like me trying to enjoy their *(slice of heaven),* funny Jimmy I always say this to my wife


----------



## stickyfingers

ammaturesmoker said:


> When I lived in Boulder those nosie bastard neighbors of mine started a petition to get the city to not only fine me for the air pollution but get all charcoal and wood burning in the neighborhood banned by zoning the area for gas and electric only..


WOW!! That's pretty drastic!!


----------



## ammaturesmoker

Those mother F'ers knew how long the blades of my grass were and were concerned my lawn mower was not EPA approved for the environment. Want to live in the most messed up place in the US? Go to Boulder Co.


----------



## paul6

I am pretty sure by your pics you would be my favorite neighbor !


----------



## jirodriguez

I usually offer to throw something on the smoker for them while I'm smoking my stuff - I just tell them to go buy it and season it then I'll toss it on while I'm working on my stuff. Needless to say nobody complains about my smoker.


----------



## chef jimmyj

SQWIB...You are a SAINT!  I have put up with normal Neighbor neighbor stuff, Pool parties to late hours, Cat Hoarding stink and multiple Yippee Dogs that don't shut up, but what you have dealt with is above and beyond. Once a year Man Day should not even raise an eyebrow from THOSE Folks...Points for Tolerance...JJ


----------



## sqwib

Chef JimmyJ said:


> SQWIB...You are a SAINT!  I have put up with normal Neighbor neighbor stuff, Pool parties to late hours, Cat Hoarding stink and multiple Yippee Dogs that don't shut up, but what you have dealt with is above and beyond. Once a year Man Day should not even raise an eyebrow from THOSE Folks...Points for Tolerance...JJ


Far from a Saint Jimmy and all those gripes are over a 26 year period, so its not as bad as it sounds and I left out the Beer theft from my garage, house being robbed and vandalized by the neighbors sons friends, pot smoking, fireworks out the window at 2am with a 2 year old crying all night, but I complained about them with a baseball bat and could of ended up in jail. Also didn't mention the rotweiller that almost took my arm off, so I started carrying a G#N (think this word is against forum policy) in the yard when my kids were playing, I used to mark the cats with a paintball G#N so the neighbors would confront me because they new I played outlaw paintball. I have calmed down a bit over the years.

My main point is, "take care of the neighbors that take care of you", when the shit hits the fan...so to speak (no I'm not a prepper), they'll be the first to screw you.

I see a lot of folks think playing nice works and no offense to those that feel this way, but a pissed off hornet is a pissed off hornet nothing you can do to change his mind.

I learned a long time ago after my buddy was diagnosed with MS, that we don't have much time together so spend what little time we have with those we want to spend time with...there's no time left for @$$hole neighbors.

So the next time someone feels the urge to appease an a-hole neighbor with some fine "Q" that you spent a lot of money, time and love whipping up, *TAKE THAT "Q" TO A GOOD NEIGHBOR INSTEAD*, because the *GOOD NEIGHBOR*   will be there for you when you need them!!!! Where will the bad neighbor be?????


----------



## ndwildbill

SQWIB said:


> Far from a Saint Jimmy and all those gripes are over a 26 year period, so its not as bad as it sounds and I left out the Beer theft from my garage, house being robbed and vandalized by the neighbors sons friends, pot smoking, fireworks out the window at 2am with a 2 year old crying all night, but I complained about them with a baseball bat and could of ended up in jail. Also didn't mention the rotweiller that almost took my arm off, so I started carrying a G#N (think this word is against forum policy) in the yard when my kids were playing, I used to mark the cats with a paintball G#N so the neighbors would confront me because they new I played outlaw paintball. I have calmed down a bit over the years.
> 
> My main point is, "take care of the neighbors that take care of you", when the shit hits the fan...so to speak (no I'm not a prepper), they'll be the first to screw you.
> 
> I see a lot of folks think playing nice works and no offense to those that feel this way, but a pissed off hornet is a pissed off hornet nothing you can do to change his mind.
> 
> I learned a long time ago after my buddy was diagnosed with MS, that we don't have much time together so spend what little time we have with those we want to spend time with...there's no time left for @$$hole neighbors.
> 
> So the next time someone feels the urge to appease an a-hole neighbor with some fine "Q" that you spent a lot of money, time and love whipping up, *TAKE THAT "Q" TO A GOOD NEIGHBOR INSTEAD*, because the *GOOD NEIGHBOR*   will be there for you when you need them!!!! Where will the bad neighbor be?????


I've gotten a lot of good advice from this forum, but Squibb, your last three paragraphs is some of the best advice you could give anyone...applies to many situations, not just smokin'!


----------



## ndwildbill

Sorry I spelled your name wrong!


----------



## bluewhisper

At my first apartment, a neighbor had a pickup truck old enough to have a carburetor. It also had a remote starter. He would fire it up from inside and it would run for 15 minutes with the choke closed. On a calm morning it would make the whole area REEK of carbon monoxide.


----------



## lovethemeats

Never thought about it. Most everyone around me does BBQ. Couple people have smokers. My neighbor on one side of me has my smoke blowing right at his yard. He never once said anything about it except how good it smells.  I've shown him pics of the foods i have done. I know he walks away hungry.


----------



## gary s

Here is a story you will like. I live in a regular neighborhood and smoke probably at least once a week.

A few month back, my next door neighbor knocked on my door, when I answered he said "I was just checking on you", "You OK ?"

I said Yeeeah, I'm OK. He said "I haven't smelled smoke in several days and wanted to make sure you were OK.  

Now that's a good neighbor.

Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us

:ROTF

That's funny. 
If you have people around you with asthma or on oxygen, the smoke could affect them. They would have to shut their Windows and doors.


----------



## stickyfingers

gary s said:


> Here is a story you will like. I live in a regular neighborhood and smoke probably at least once a week.
> 
> A few month back, my next door neighbor knocked on my door, when I answered he said "I was just checking on you", "You OK ?"
> 
> I said Yeeeah, I'm OK. He said "I haven't smelled smoke in several days and wanted to make sure you were OK.
> 
> Now that's a good neighbor.
> 
> Gary


That's funny!! Also deserves a plate next time.


----------



## gary s

stickyFingers said:


> That's funny!! Also deserves a plate next time.


Every so often I'll cook for about 4 or 5 of the neighbors . Last time was chickens

Gary


----------



## lovethemeats

There are more harmful toxins in ones house then some smoke coming from someones back yard. The 4th of july my street is so filled with smoke from the fireworks that it would take a smoker the size of my house to create enough smoke to fill the block with that much smoke. That stuff is way more toxic than wood. So do we all ban fireworks?  
The billion cars spewing more than just carbon monoxide into the air. Do we ban cars? Glad I don't have neighbors like some who wrote in. Mine are nice like
Gary's. We respect each other and keep our place looking nice. Last time I smoked. I did two pork butts. One for me and one for my neighbor and his family. They were surprised. When his kids come out and I'm smoking something. They don't cough hack wheeze but smell the air and turn to their dad and say I'm hungry.
Before criticizing someone who smokes meat. People need to look at all the toxins that are in your house that are way more hazardous to your health then some smoke coming out of a smoker.


----------



## Rings Я Us

People with asthma can get attacks triggered by a bunch of things. I'm sure they pretty much eliminate the things in their homes that will.
My apartment is not sealed well I know. When the air conditioning is running it sucks in smoke from my smoker outside. [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## gary s

lovethemeats said:


> There are more harmful toxins in ones house then some smoke coming from someones back yard. The 4th of july my street is so filled with smoke from the fireworks that it would take a smoker the size of my house to create enough smoke to fill the block with that much smoke. That stuff is way more toxic than wood. So do we all ban fireworks?
> The billion cars spewing more than just carbon monoxide into the air. Do we ban cars? Glad I don't have neighbors like some who wrote in. Mine are nice like
> Gary's. We respect each other and keep our place looking nice. Last time I smoked. I did two pork butts. One for me and one for my neighbor and his family. They were surprised. When his kids come out and I'm smoking something. They don't cough hack wheeze but smell the air and turn to their dad and say I'm hungry.


I love cooking for neighbors and friends, nothing like it.   "Share the Goodness"

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

The only neighbor I have within "Smelling Distance" is my Son, and He never complains!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## pc farmer

likestobreathe said:


> Do you realize the health hazards that wood smoke causes?  If you do a little internet research you will see that wood smoke has scientifically been proven to be more toxic than cigarette smoke.  Closing windows does not help because the small particle pollutants and carbon monoxide can leak into even a well-sealed home, much less older homes with poor window and door seals.  Unfortunately when you are smoking your meat you are jeopardizing not only your health  but also your neighbors.  You can bribe them with barbecue if you want, but when their kid gets asthma, or the older neighbor gets COPD, you can think about how you may well have contributed to that.  Some people love the smell of barbecue cooking, but that smell is a sure sign you are being poisoned.  People loved cigarettes back in the day.  Some still do.  It's one thing to jeopardize your own health, another to jeopardize the health of those around you - pregnant women, children, and elders in particular.   Use propane.  Its clean.



Your saying use propane with no wood chunks????   Just propane?


----------



## wimpy69

While your doing your "internet research" read how a byproduct of propane is carbon monoxide let alone the Mercaptan for odor being combusted and released. Dispels that solution.


----------



## agonolin

I live in a small City and have had issues with my neighbor's before I started smoking. Last week when I fired up the smoker and 20 minutes later I heard the sirens go off and the fire trucks I knew exactly where they were coming. They called 911 and reported a structure fire because they thought they could get me in some trouble. Cops and fireman rolled up asked how I was doing and I told them great and to come back at 7 when the pork butt was going to be done and they went on their way. You can't tell someone they can't do something perfectly legal on their own property. I'll probably call the fire department from now on to warm them so they don't have to come out every time I fire up the smoker.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Agonolin said:


> I live in a small City and have had issues with my neighbor's before I started smoking. Last week when I fired up the smoker and 20 minutes later I heard the sirens go off and the fire trucks I knew exactly where they were coming. They called 911 and reported a structure fire because they thought they could get me in some trouble. Cops and fireman rolled up asked how I was doing and I told them great and to come back at 7 when the pork butt was going to be done and they went on their way. You can't tell someone they can't do something perfectly legal on their own property. I'll probably call the fire department from now on to warm them so they don't have to come out every time I fire up the smoker.


Sounds like harassment. We had neighbors that would park in front of their house on the street just so nobody else could. Always leaving the driveway empty. [emoji]129300[/emoji]


----------



## phatbac

Whoa buddy! watch out for that *Internet Research *if you aren't careful you stumble across facts that dispel your already arrived at conclusion!

For everyone else....

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## sir porkalot

likestobreathe said:


> It may be legal but that doesn't make it right.  You are poisoning your neighbors.  Look it up.  Sad but true.



Yes but what a way to go!

Drop by anytime, there is always a wood fire going in my yard. If it is not the smoker, it will be the fire pit.
Come sit by the fire, we will drink a beer and discuss it.


----------



## sqwib

likestobreathe said:


> Yes.  Why not?  *barbecuing with propane is how it was done before the "wood smoke" fad*.  Wood may flavor the meat differently, and it tastes great, but again the health risks have to be weighed in.  Also meat smoked long hours retains carcinogens that are a by-product of burning wood (of any kind).  If you look up hazards of wood smoke on the internet, and also hazards of eating smoked meats, you will see the scientific evidence.  We need to get educated about this.


*BS*

Barbecue was cooked indirectly using hardwood coals WAY BEFORE  PROPANE WAS EVEN AN OPTION.

Tell all the folks using wood to heat their homes to stop it and use natural gas, because we all know that smoke is bad.

Why are you hear? to argue? You made your point now let it rest, your on the wrong forum for this argument.

Man... I really wanted to stay clear of this but got sucked in.

however I found the Smoke scrubber idea interesting.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Not with you on this one likestobreath I grew up with wood stoves and coal stoves (probably worst then the wood stoves) open fire pit was the way of cooking even when butchering hogs lard and scrapple were done outside. Then came the charcoal pits for outdoor cooking the propane that you speak of is not completely safe either look it up lot of warnings about propane. I live in a very small town 75 houses end of street dairy farm across the street from my house end of back yards dairy farm main street behind back yards farm. Yes we have city folks move here and complain but it was all here when you bough their house so if you don't like it then move back where you came from.

I don't have a dinner bell in my back yard just the smoke from my smoker calls my neighbors for dinner on a regular bases.

HalfSmoked


----------



## phatbac

SQWIB said:


> *BS*
> 
> Barbecue was cooked indirectly using hardwood coals WAY BEFORE  PROPANE WAS EVEN AN OPTION.
> 
> Tell all the folks using wood to heat their homes to stop it and use natural gas, because we all know that smoke is bad.
> 
> Why are you hear? to argue? You made your point now let it rest, your on the wrong forum for this argument.
> 
> Man... I really wanted to stay clear of this but got sucked in.


----------



## HalfSmoked

phatbac said:


> SQWIB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BS*
> 
> Barbecue was cooked indirectly using hardwood coals WAY BEFORE  PROPANE WAS EVEN AN OPTION.
> 
> Tell all the folks using wood to heat their homes to stop it and use natural gas, because we all know that smoke is bad.
> 
> Why are you hear? to argue? You made your point now let it rest, your on the wrong forum for this argument.
> 
> Man... I really wanted to stay clear of this but got sucked in.
Click to expand...

Amen brother Moderators should step in and remove this. Must have been kicked off other forums and just found this one.

HalfSmoked


----------



## wimpy69

Think someone didn't get invited to the neighborhood bbq. "I bid you good day, sir."


----------



## Bearcarver

likestobreathe said:


> I'll bet he doesn't.  He doesn't know he is being poisoned.  But yeah, he gets to eat dads barbecue.


Actually my Son eats my Smoked Meat, which is done in an Electric Smoker, but he eats his own Smoked Meat too, which is done with Wood Chunks in a Big Green Egg.

And he's a lot smarter than to go to a Meat Smoking Forum to complain about Meat Smoking.

Bear


----------



## sqwib

LIKE I said... YOU MADE YOUR POINT!
Now move along and leave this thread be, so the mods don't lock it.
That wouldn't be fair to the original poster.


----------



## ironhorse07

SQWIB said:


> *BS*
> 
> Barbecue was cooked indirectly using hardwood coals WAY BEFORE  PROPANE WAS EVEN AN OPTION.
> 
> Tell all the folks using wood to heat their homes to stop it and use natural gas, because we all know that smoke is bad.
> 
> Why are you hear? to argue? You made your point now let it rest, your on the wrong forum for this argument.
> 
> Man... I really wanted to stay clear of this but got sucked in.
> 
> however I found the Smoke scrubber idea interesting.









 x4


likestobreathe said:


> . I understand.  No one likes to hear that what they like to do harms others.  That's a good sign!  Maybe there is hope.  If you are smoking meats and you live out in the boonies, nobody around, more power to you.  And what better forum?  Who needed to hear about cigarette smoking hazards - non smokers?  And cigarette smokers were only poisoning themselves - well, maybe their kids too, and a few neighbors.  They didn't want to hear about it either.  No one wants to believe they poison their own kids or the neighbors (mostly) or harming the environment.      I'm sorry if these messages make you uncomfortable, but truth hurts sometimes.   Look, I wish you no ill will.   I wish you and your family the best. I love barbecue but I love to breathe more.  My lungs hurt the whole day my neighbor fires up his meat smoker.  I have congestion and breathing problems after the smoker event.  A pregnant woman with an infant and a 6 year old live right behind him.  They are all particularly vulnerable. I don't want to  think anyone out there would inflict harm if they knew they were doing it.   Get educated and  do what you want on your own property as long as it stays on your property.
> 
> Another thought:  Those of you with smokers could insist on smoker scrubber technology on your home smokers.  That might help solve the problem? Pressure on the industry could perhaps make a difference.
> 
> And I agree about wood burning stoves - definitely natural gas is the way to go.  We've got to clean up the air.


Move along troll.


----------



## smokedcaveman

Replying to it just provides it with 













troll chow.jpg



__ smokedcaveman
__ Aug 21, 2017






let's not feed them. it lets them breed.

It might have had a point, but being deliberately offensive isn't going to change anyone's mind. 

I blocked it on reading its first message. 

as for my neighbors? they love the smoke. and.. if I haven't in a few days, I too get the 'concerned knocking'.


----------



## gary s

Getting Redundant   " Like I said"   My neighbors come check on me if they don't see or smell smoke at least once a week.

Gary


----------



## pilch

Julius said:


> Hey guys, so I'm smoking a pork butt today and it smells AMAZING! But, I just went for a walk around our neighborhood with my kids and I could smell the smoke from my smoker about 75 yards away. While I love the smell, I can't expect everybody to. Do you ever get complaints from neighbors about the smoke? If you do, how do you deal with it?
> TIA!


When it comes to smoking I am lucky as most of my neighbors don't mind the smell of a nice piece of meat doing its thing.

My immediate neighbor, to the left, is an American and if I don't smoke for a some time she will ask what is wrong so I guess she is home sick or just loves the smell of smoking meat.

Most people don't seem to mind the different smells in the air it's just the offensive smells that normally get up peoples noses, pardon the pun.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I live in an apartment complex that 12 apartments share a common courtyard. We all have our own porch and entrance in a horseshoe shape or U shape. 
I could really start some stomachs growling in there If I was to toss a big slab of bacon on along with a few bulbs of garlic cut in half [emoji]128519[/emoji]


----------



## lovethemeats

I told someone I wouldn't reply to this anymore. This is all I got to say. Everyone has their own opinion. Don't demean yourself by calling someone else a troll. Clearly this is the wrong forum for them. And for this topic. We are and always will be a better group of people. Keep on smoking people. Most of our neighbors love us. Those that don't.  Oh well. Sorry for that.


----------



## bluewhisper

Still no complaints from any of my neighbors. Once in a while I can smell someone else's smoker but I haven't yet figured out where it's coming from. My avatar's nostrils flare.

Now for obnoxious smoke, our city used to have a trash-burning power plant. 40% of our city trash stream is paper (think discarded cardboard) and that seems to make sense but it also made whole neighborhoods smell like burning plastic. Toss in the occasional discarded dead battery. They got closed down for dioxin emissions and that plant is gone.

Or, more than once, I've gotten some strong whiffs when the fire department burns down a donated house for practice. Shingle fumes, anyone? I know I'm over the edge when I try to whiff out what kind of wood the house was made of.

You should have been with us for New Year's Eve 2000, on the west side of Miami (actually Kendall) when the smoke from local fireworks was so heavy in the dead-calm air that we had to retreat inside to get away from the sulphur fumes.


----------



## Rings Я Us

When I was growing up and there still were these things called factories, we would have black soot all over the car every morning if it was left out. Was way to much junk falling in the 50s and 60s around metro Detroit area along the Detroit river.


----------



## ososmokeshack

likestobreathe said:


> . I understand.  No one likes to hear that what they like to do harms others.  That's a good sign!  Maybe there is hope.  If you are smoking meats and you live out in the boonies, nobody around, more power to you.  And what better forum?  Who needed to hear about cigarette smoking hazards - non smokers?  And cigarette smokers were only poisoning themselves - well, maybe their kids too, and a few neighbors.  They didn't want to hear about it either.  No one wants to believe they poison their own kids or the neighbors (mostly) or harming the environment.      I'm sorry if these messages make you uncomfortable, but truth hurts sometimes.   Look, I wish you no ill will.   I wish you and your family the best. I love barbecue but I love to breathe more.  My lungs hurt the whole day my neighbor fires up his meat smoker.  I have congestion and breathing problems after the smoker event.  A pregnant woman with an infant and a 6 year old live right behind him.  They are all particularly vulnerable. I don't want to  think anyone out there would inflict harm if they knew they were doing it.   Get educated and  do what you want on your own property as long as it stays on your property.
> Another thought:  Those of you with smokers could insist on smoker scrubber technology on your home smokers.  That might help solve the problem? Pressure on the industry could perhaps make a difference.
> And I agree about wood burning stoves - definitely natural gas is the way to go.  We've got to clean up the air.



Why are you even on a smoking meat forum anyway? It's evident you drive a Prius and and wear a tin foil hat, we get that.


----------



## myownidaho

Are you guys feeding the trolls again? Tsk, tsk.


----------



## mneeley490

My next door neighbor is a fire captain. The only thing he says to me when I'm done smoking is, "Got any left?"


----------



## pit 4 brains

A lit pile of charcoal is like incense to me.. During the summer you can smell it 3-4 times a week around my neighborhood. I cook outside more often than not. Nobody wants to heat up an oven when the AC is running all day. I grew up in a house where my dad liked to burn kerosene lamps. And it was kerosene, not paraffin. I remember that distinctive smell and often times at work at the airport I get that aroma from jet engines.. I love it.. I get a whiff of it when the guy across the street lights his coals with lighter fluid.. Not recommended by me but I love the smell..

Like I said earlier, my next door neighbor cooks curry in her garage and the prevailing wind lofts it over to my place. I could follow it off my feet like a cartoon character.

Smoking with charcoal and wood, old as mankind...

Hay and dumpster fires I can do without..


----------



## keithu

While we're at it we should probably point out that eating so much meat is not healthy and has environmental impacts. We'd all be better off eating raw kale.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Keithu said:


> While we're at it we should probably point out that eating so much meat is not healthy and has environmental impacts. We'd all be better off eating raw kale.


Organic kale. All the fertilizer is running off the farms fields and it ends up in lakes causing algae blooms and killing aquatic life. [emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------



## Bearcarver

Since we have some comparing of offensive smells for our unwanted guest, I'll add a couple that you kids probably never had the pleasure of inhaling.

One is Steel Dust;

Having worked 20 years at Bethlehem Steel, in Bethlehem, I can tell you most of us who didn't also live in Bethlehem had an extra car to drive to work in. It was a junker that could sit in Bethlehem & get covered in Rusted Steel dust every day & All day. I would say that was hard on the lungs.

The other one was disgusting, and you never quite get used to it;

When I was in Vietnam, in 1969, all of the Units of the 9th Inf Div on Dong Tam, had their own outhouses. My Company had a 4 Hole Outhouse out behind the hooches.

Well under each hole was a half of a 50 Gallon Drum. Every day at about 5 PM, somebody had to drag those partially or fully filled Drums out, pour some diesel fuel in them to get it started, and burn the contents. It seemed that every unit of the Base, occupied by about 8,000 GIs did this detail at about 5 PM every day. The black smoke would fill the air over Dong Tam, and the smell had no resemblance to any perfume.

Anybody who complains about Meat Smoking smells should get a chance to smell that for a few months to a year or more.

Bear


----------



## wimpy69

"One is Steel Dust;
Having worked 20 years at Bethlehem Steel, in Bethlehem, I can tell you most of us who didn't also live in Bethlehem had an extra car to drive to work in. It was a junker that could sit in Bethlehem & get covered in Rusted Steel dust every day & All day. I would say that was hard on the lungs."

Second that Bear, grew up 2 miles from USX Fairless Works. All my friends father's had a pos rust brown vehicle and when the wind was just right it you could taste the steel in you mouth. Let alone the coal/coke dust and acid rain from blast furnace's. Ah good times.


----------



## gary s

Amen !!    What about living in smelling range of a Paper Mill Refinery or wast treatment plant   Ahhh  the aroma

Gary


----------



## sqwib

My apologies for going off topic and in response to Bears post, I wanted to share my Smells too lol!

If you want smells, and infringement on the right to breathe clean air, move to Philly.

Paulsboro refinery releasing  Sulfur Dioxide and Hydrogen Sulfide into the air.
Sludge dredging
Rohm and Haas x 2
Cat piss smell from New Jersey power plant.
Mcloskey Varnish
pollution control plant
Water Treatment plant Southwest Wastewater Treatment Center
Water Treatment plant Southeast Wastewater Treatment Center
Water Treatment plant Northeast Wastewater Treatment Center
_“As the candidates in the 2015 mayoral contest have mostly raced to embrace the energy-hub proposal, there's been little debate about air pollution from the Philadelphia Energy Solutions refinery, even as it spews tons of toxic chemicals every year into the city's skies and continues to be flagged by regulators for contributing to the region's smog problem, one of the worst in the nation.”_

_“In 2013, according to the latest statistics available from the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency, the site - the largest oil refinery on the East Coast - let loose 701,284 pounds (or more than 350 tons) of hazardous air pollutants, including roughly 29 tons of benzene, a potent carcinogen, and many more tons of other toxins that experts say can contribute to breathing problems such as asthma.”_

_“Despite new spending on pollution controls that have reduced those numbers since Philadelphia Energy Solutions took control of the refinery in the summer of 2012, city air-quality inspectors cited the plant last fall for a number of alleged violations during 2013, including emissions of nitrogen oxide, or NOx - a key component of smog - and carbon monoxide, as well as flaring and work-rules violations. The company is appealing the citation.”_

There is also mother nature stinking up the neighborhood with the Pyrus Calleryana  “Semen Tree” and the Ginkgo “Vomit Tree”. That seem to be everywhere in Philly.


----------



## jokensmoken

I've got COPD, chronic obstructively pulmonary disease, a combination of chronic bronchitis, asthma and emphysema, am on oxygen 24/7/365 and smoke meat as often as I can...
Got 30# of butts and a fatty going on Friday AM...
The smoke nor smell bother me at all.


----------



## jokensmoken

Only one neighbor complains and then only if I forget to invite him over...

Walt.


----------



## bluewhisper

I knew someone who grew hot peppers (like habaneros) on a commercial scale. He used the method of laying down long rows of black plastic, and planting the peppers in holes punched in the plastic. The method works well, but fast-forward to the end of the season when it's time to pull up the frost-killed peppers with all their pods, along with the plastic. How to dispose of it? Burn it.

This right next to a major state highway. I told him I would never want to drive through that plume.


----------



## cksteele

have never had any complaint, but its weird in my neighbourhood  hardly anyone uses their  backyards  even in the summer.   i suppose im lucky that way   besides   my one neighbour  is a Ukrainian  guy who burns wood down to coals  in a big metal box and cooks kebabs  on it so i doubt  he'd complain


----------



## sqwib

Screenshot 2017-08-23 08.11.11.png



__ sqwib
__ Aug 23, 2017


----------



## ironhorse07

Good job snowflake, now you can all hold hands and sing kum by yah.


----------



## wimpy69

SQWIB said:


> Screenshot 2017-08-23 08.11.11.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ sqwib
> __ Aug 23, 2017


Where do i find that sqwib?


----------



## wimpy69

[If at least 3 people block a user within a 1 hour time frame, then that user is unable to post anything until a mod has had time to review what the user was posting and decide to perma-ban or not.

What do you think? That way the community can self regulate.]

Is this still a viable option. It was posted in 2015.


----------



## Rings Я Us

[emoji]128556[/emoji]


----------



## sqwib

Place mouse pointer on Members name and click Block Member.













Screenshot 2017-08-23 09.30.54.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 23, 2017


----------



## smokedcaveman

social advocate - sees building in need of a ramp - petitions to have ramp built.

social justice warrior - stands outside the building and kneecaps everyone not in a wheelchair that passes by for daring to offend them by not needing a ramp. then shames them for not being handicapped to begin with.

polite request and complaint to the mods - this person is detracting from the tone and spirit of the board. I understand the notion of 'free speech, even if it offends', but that's not a constitutionally protected right  for a private group, nor does it protect the speaker from repercussions.

Please sanction this person. their postings add nothing to the discussion (and in fact, has made us as a whole, far less willing to discuss the matter, and whether or not it is a reasonable, rational branch of thought) and instead have been nothing but highly misinformed vitriolic rantings and insults.

I think in this case, it's been unanimously upheld that there have been zero positive interactions, and so this person needs to go. Can we make this happen before we wind up losing members to other forums due to this?

I have this user blocked, and yet still wind up reading the nonsense posted as it comes through in email alerts.

More to the point, I'd like to call out that these postings are politically motivated, in that someone has an agenda to push, and run counter to the spirit of the board (I.e. - smoking meat and all things related) 

The topic itself might bear serious discussion, which we can (and perhaps should pursue) but not on the terms of someone who obviously created an account simply to cause trouble.

If we allow this sort of thing to proliferate, then we'll wind up no better than reddit (no offense to any redditors here) or 4chan. 

and that does not make for a family friendly site, no more than a PETA protest poster of a nude woman on the main page would.

Please, admins.. I finally just got 'home' again. And I personally am offended by this person's continued presence here.. whether they have a point or not, they're unwilling to discuss it in a civil fashion, nor are they going to be convinced by any counter-evidence. Let them go elsewhere.

Aubrey.


----------



## wimpy69

Can I get a AMEN.


----------



## pc farmer

This thread is going nowhere quick.

It's locked now.


----------



## bmudd14474

This yahoo was shown the door. Thread opened again. Thanks CFarmer for keeping this thread from getting out of hand any further.


----------



## smokedcaveman

thank you, and I'd like to apologize for my part in this. I can usually leave well enough alone... live and let live, you know? but there are some people that just have an instant and ridiculously efficient ability to get under my skin. 

back to the discussion at hand - I'd personally be thrilled to live in a neighborhood/area with fireplaces/smokers. it's probably one of the most comforting scents in the world to me.

not everyone shares that sentiment, whether for health reasons, or just because they don't care for that particular kind of incense. as responsible people, what could we do to minimize impact? (if it needs doing) 

From what I understand, particulate matter isn't an issue outside of the immediate area (25' or so, depending on the density of the smoke, which with smokers keeping it thin and blue, the smoke density and carried matter is really pretty low - actually remarkably so, compared to the average campfire, and let's not even mention leaf burns, or that old backcountry tradition of the burn barrel, which we still see a lot of here in north texas)

so.. 'if' we lived in a place where ground level smoke release was going to be an issue.. what could we do to mitigate that? I've seen a mention of piping it up a drainpipe, which I thought was pretty brilliant. any other ideas?


----------



## jokensmoken

I hate to get into this but it's too good...
As I said in an earlier post I suffer from COPD...Chronic  obstructive pulmonary disease.
I use supplemental oxygen 24/7/365...I use nebulized medication three times a day, use a corticosteroid inhaler twice a day and carry an emergency asthma inhaler with me AT ALL TIMES...I understand better than most about inhaled irritants...that being said...
The smell of burning wood, like a camp fire or fireplace fire, the smell of burning charcoal or the smell of meat smoking has never, ever, never ever bothered me as long as I'm intelligent enough to not stand directly in the smoke plume and breath it in.
What DOES ABSOLUTELY send me into a "take your breath away" coughing fit are certain perfumes, deodorants, soaps and or shampoos.  I've been forced to leave offices or buildings, get off elevators, get out of cars and can't ride public transportation sometimes.
There's a huge difference between a smell being unpleasant or annoying and being dangerous and or unhealthy.
I don't think anyone has the right to abolish something or demand someone abandon a personal pleasure simply because someone else is annoyed.

Walt.


----------



## pc farmer

jokensmoken said:


> I hate to get into this but it's too good...
> As I said in an earlier post I suffer from COPD...Chronic  obstructive pulmonary disease.
> I use supplemental oxygen 24/7/365...I use nebulized medication three times a day, use a corticosteroid inhaler twice a day and carry an emergency asthma inhaler with me AT ALL TIMES...I understand better than most about inhaled irritants...that being said...
> The smell of burning wood, like a camp fire or fireplace fire, the smell of burning charcoal or the smell of meat smoking has never, ever, never ever bothered me as long as I'm intelligent enough to not stand directly in the smoke plume and breath it in.
> What DOES ABSOLUTELY send me into a "take your breath away" coughing fit are certain perfumes, deodorants, soaps and or shampoos.  I've been forced to leave offices or buildings, get off elevators, get out of cars and can't ride public transportation sometimes.
> There's a huge difference between a smell being unpleasant or annoying and being dangerous and or unhealthy.
> I don't think anyone has the right to abolish something or demand someone abandon a personal pleasure simply because someone else is annoyed.
> 
> Walt.



Points for this post.   Real world experience.


Thank you

Sorry for your situation thou.


----------



## smokedcaveman

egad.. the 'bathe in axe' types.. or the older ladies, (Grandfather Hephaestus bless their hearts) who have used the same fragrance for 30 years and can't smell it anymore, and wind up smelling across a whole floor of office buildings.. and it's usually some amazingly cloying (and choking) perfume. or the guy that hops on the elevator that smells like he's been romantic with a pine tree... you kinda want to see if he's got a car air freshener hanging around his neck...

'I don't think anyone has the right to abolish something or demand someone abandon a personal pleasure simply because someone else is annoyed.'

spot on.


----------



## bmudd14474

julius
  any progress on this issue?


----------



## pit 4 brains

bmudd14474 said:


> This yahoo was shown the door. Thread opened again. Thanks CFarmer for keeping this thread from getting out of hand any further.


Thank you Brian.

Now back to the original question..
[h1]Neighbors ever complain about smoke???[/h1]


----------



## wimpy69

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Thank you Brian.
> 
> Now back to the original question..
> 
> [h1]Neighbors ever complain about smoke???[/h1]


Second that-
Years back a new neighbor moved in behind me. On are first meeting he had questioned me about if i was the one queing and my first thought was "here we go, off to a bad start. The only complaint was he wished he knew how to smoke. So after a few weekend sessions he bought a kettle and now smokes on a regular basis. Though we tend to disagree on some things our conversations always come back to bbq for a nice relationship.


----------



## jokensmoken

Thanks farmer; for the points and compassion.  My disease is well managed medically and other than being teathered to an oxygen tank I've learned to live an enjoyable and fulfilling life.

And yessiree caveman... But sometimes it's not even the "bathed in" or used way too much issue...some brands, expensive as well as inexpensive, simply have that effect on me.  What I don't/won't do is demand someone remove themselves from my presence or alter their habits to suit my personal issue.
What makes some folks think their personal pleasure is more justified than someone else's is beyond me.

Walt.


----------



## bbqbrett

jokensmoken said:


> I hate to get into this but it's too good...
> As I said in an earlier post I suffer from COPD...Chronic  obstructive pulmonary disease.
> I use supplemental oxygen 24/7/365...I use nebulized medication three times a day, use a corticosteroid inhaler twice a day and carry an emergency asthma inhaler with me AT ALL TIMES...I understand better than most about inhaled irritants...that being said...
> The smell of burning wood, like a camp fire or fireplace fire, the smell of burning charcoal or the smell of meat smoking has never, ever, never ever bothered me as long as I'm intelligent enough to not stand directly in the smoke plume and breath it in.
> What DOES ABSOLUTELY send me into a "take your breath away" coughing fit are certain perfumes, deodorants, soaps and or shampoos.  I've been forced to leave offices or buildings, get off elevators, get out of cars and can't ride public transportation sometimes.
> There's a huge difference between a smell being unpleasant or annoying and being dangerous and or unhealthy.
> I don't think anyone has the right to abolish something or demand someone abandon a personal pleasure simply because someone else is annoyed.
> 
> Walt.



I don't have COPD but I can relate as I have had allergies and asthma since I was a young kid.  I agree no comparison.  Also a big difference between a smoker and cigarettes as the smoke from a smoker does not have all the added chemicals that cigarettes do.


----------



## Bearcarver

jokensmoken said:


> Thanks farmer; for the points and compassion. My disease is well managed medically and other than being teathered to an oxygen tank I've learned to live an enjoyable and fulfilling life.
> 
> And yessiree caveman... But sometimes it's not even the "bathed in" or used way too much issue...some brands, expensive as well as inexpensive, simply have that effect on me. What I don't/won't do is demand someone remove themselves from my presence or alter their habits to suit my personal issue.
> What makes some folks think their personal pleasure is more justified than someone else's is beyond me.
> 
> Walt.


I know what you mean, I have COPD too, but it's about 7th on my list of Health problems I have.

I got my COPD from 55 years of Smoking Cigarettes, 30 years of sucking in Sawdust, and 20 years of inhaling Paper Dust, but none of it was from inhaling any of the Thin Blue Smoke.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## jokensmoken

Yeah cigs and crap/dust from working fabrication...welding, grinding etc for 30+ years.
You're right, a lot will trigger difficulty breathing but never the TBS from cooking...in fact sometimes the smells coming from short order grills adversely effect me far more.

Walt


----------



## challenger

My neighbors only complain when I don't share!!!!


----------

